# teacup stingray



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

*Hi all,
Im starting up a tropical setup and looking to have a Teacup Stingray,
my partner had one about 7years back and it was beautiful, but i have no idea where to get one from as we have moved to luton..
I have looked up all info on them and its where to get one from now if anyone could help..
Thanks Sarah :2thumb:*


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Most Rays sold as "Tea-cups" were just juveniles of various species and could grow into huge fish.Rays are more widely kept now and usually sold at the correct species.The last "Tea-cups" i saw were actually juvenile laticeps.Wildwoods and Wharf Aquatics are bothn good for rays i believe,and some branches of Maidenhead Aquatics do specialise in them.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

What tank set up are you going to keep it in? 

Also, arnt teacup rays the general name for quite a few of the "smaller" ray species? I think i read that somewhere...

im not clued up on rays, though. I tend to try not to look at them or i want them more :lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a teacup ray til about 6 months ago, that was a laticeps and within a year it was fairly cramped in my 5x2x2 and needed rehoming(that was when i gave up fish). He was fantastic though and I miss him dearly, though i dont miss the food bill!
My local shop ordered it specially for me, though last time I went to crews hill in enfield, there were more rays than you could swing a cat at!

I have a book on them if you look on the invert classifieds


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

What sort of tank you looking at? Im guessing/hoping you're looked into this properly.

Keeping a ray is a fairly big commitment. Not because they are all that hard to keep (they aren't really difficult if you know what your doing). But the expense is quite large when you look at other trops.

What species are you looking to keep? Tea-cup ray is a general name for small rays. Alot of whole salers use this as a size description not a species id. I bought my leopoldi as teacup rays but they get a disc size of over 2 foot so not teacup size at all.

Talk to reticulatus. knows rays quite well. I know enough to keep them happy but i'm not on top form when talking about rays


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

mike515 said:


> What sort of tank you looking at? Im guessing/hoping you're looked into this properly.
> 
> Keeping a ray is a fairly big commitment. Not because they are all that hard to keep (they aren't really difficult if you know what your doing). But the expense is quite large when you look at other trops.
> 
> ...


_*Hi thanks.. i looked it all up and now decided just to keep normal tropical, and other amazing ones i have seen..
i looked into buyin a 6x2x2 but stuck with a 4x2x2 and i think its not goin to happen with the stingray.. but thanks anyway..
Sarah:2thumb:*_


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Snake Charmer said:


> _*Hi thanks.. i looked it all up and now decided just to keep normal tropical, and other amazing ones i have seen..*_
> _*i looked into buyin a 6x2x2 but stuck with a 4x2x2 and i think its not goin to happen with the stingray.. but thanks anyway..*_
> _*Sarah:2thumb:*_


 
if you change your mind i ahve a 6 and half footer and cabinet for sale :no1:

daniel


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> if you change your mind i ahve a 6 and half footer and cabinet for sale :no1:
> 
> daniel


Aww thanks Daniel.. i will drop you a line if i do.. but im thinkin now :lol2:
but i have got the 4ft :lol2:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Ptomotrygon motor which I keep in a 150 x 76 x 45cm set-up with a sump. P. Motoro grows to around 30cm but some species such as P. leopoldi can reach 60cm.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Although there not my cup of tea(see what i did there,are'nt i hilarious)
they are very nice to watch, i can see why you want/wanted a pair


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

They are also fun to feed and mine provides me with hours of entertainment.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Pleccy22 said:


> I have a Ptomotrygon motor which I keep in a 150 x 76 x 45cm set-up with a sump. P. Motoro grows to around 30cm but some species such as P. leopoldi can reach 60cm.


Motoro grow a lot larger than that, I dont think there is a freshwater ray that gets a disc size less than 45 cm in diameter, and i know that motoros arent the smallest. Leopoldi are absolutely stunning mike515, youre very lucky to have one!
I think that reticulatus and laticeps stay comparatively small, although Ive heard that laticeps has the most painful sting, which has driven many amerindians to suicide


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

All of the people I know who keep or have kept Ptomotrygon motoro have said that their rays have grown no larger than 30cm, sometimes 38cm.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

My laticeps was about 13" across when I rehomed him and Ive seen motoros a lot bigger than he was


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

The white spotted ray Potomatrygon sp. P14 grows no larger than 40cm.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Motoro Stingray - Piranha-Fury Forums


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

The smallest known stingray is P. Scobina growing to about 30cm disc.

Female motoros are well known for reaching a 2ft/60cm disc is many cases, but as said 45cm/18" is considered the norm for motoros.

"Teacup" rays tend to reach atleast 15" up to around 18" depending on the exact species.

P. Castexi is probable one of the largest along side P. Schroedi which max out at 30"/90cm.

Laticeps is a very mis used name, a true laticep ray is like rocking horse poo. Most rays sold as Laticeps are P. orbignyi


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

wow. i just googled p.orbignyi, and it looks just like my old 'laticeps':lol2:, mind you, other specimens looked nothing like it. Rays are so variable. Looking at those pics, I really miss my old ray, he was brilliant


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Most Rays sold as "Tea-cups" were just juveniles of various species and could grow into huge fish.Rays are more widely kept now and usually sold at the correct species.The last "Tea-cups" i saw were actually juvenile laticeps.Wildwoods and Wharf Aquatics are bothn good for rays i believe,and some branches of Maidenhead Aquatics do specialise in them.


st albans maidenhead had them when I was down there


----------

